# Canning with store bought BBQ sauce



## oregonsmoke (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm a little late to be asking this but I put up a few jars of pork loin a week or so ago and added some BBQ sauce to the jars. I think I did about a 1/2 cup of sauce per pint jar. It was all cold packed (raw). I processed 75 minutes @ 11 pounds. I'm curious what you all have to say about this. Is this ok to do?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2018)

It looks as if you used the USDA canning guide...  Was the canner a dial gauge canner  ???
however, the USDA says.....   *Raw pack* – Add 2 teaspoons of salt per quart to the jar, if desired. Fill jars with raw meat pieces, leaving 1-inch headspace. Do not add liquid.


----------



## oregonsmoke (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes it was a dial gauge. I've canned a lot of meat with great success but the BBQ sauce was a last minute idea I went with. I've always assumed they say not to add liquid because of the liquid created when raw pack is cooked but now I worry they say to not add it because it would interfere with heat penetration. I was hoping maybe someone has done this before and would put my mind at ease.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 13, 2018)

I have to ask in general...

I never heard of canning raw meat, just cooked product. What exactly is this raw pack stuff? Like making home made salt pork? Sorry totally off topic but now I'm curious!


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 13, 2018)

I raw pack some venison every year with just salt. I was wondering about adding bbq sauce for heat and eat meals. Keep us posted on the taste.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2018)

You pressure can raw meat....   = raw pack...  Hot pack is cooked meat...  and usually has gravy poured over the cooked meat...  gravy made from cooking the meat...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2018)

I wouldn't trust anyone's opinion about food safety when pressure canning ..  Go by USDA guide...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2018)

I have yet to try it but my research shows it is common. My friend raw packed a lot of Venison rather than freeze the meat. Made for fast Chili, Stew, and great in Tomato Sauce. I have seen Ground Beef canned for Taco meat, meat sauce and American Chopsuey...JJ


----------

